# I viaggi di "lavoro"



## Jupiter investigations (4 Dicembre 2006)

Buongiorno,
avete dubbi sulla fedeltà del vostro compagno?
Parte spesso all'estero per dei "viaggi di lavoro"?
Se volete essere certi che il vostro compagno vi sia fedele, non esitate a contattarmi.
Sono investigatore privato specializzato in verifiche dell'infedeltà; e in particolare per i casi in cui si richiede uno spostamento all'estero.
Francia, paesi dell'est e medio oriente sono le zone in cui ho operato con maggiore successo.
I traditori infatti, che "in casa" prendono molte precauzioni, all'estero sono molto ppiu disinvolti.
Ma lavorare su queste tematiche in alcuni paesi comporta molte difficoltà:
é necessario avere una perfetta padronanza della lingua del paese ed essere introdotti negli ambienti "giusti".
Per questo se il vostro compagno o compagna viaggia spesso all'estero non esitate a contattarmi sul mio blog:

http://jupiter75.blogspot.com/


----------



## Old fay (4 Dicembre 2006)

Vade retro Satana 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   !!! Scherzo 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   !!


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Dicembre 2006)

Jupiter investigations ha detto:


> Buongiorno,
> avete dubbi sulla fedeltà del vostro compagno?
> Parte spesso all'estero per dei "viaggi di lavoro"?
> Se volete essere certi che il vostro compagno vi sia fedele, non esitate a contattarmi.
> ...


E' una pessima vendita. Manca di presentazione tanto per iniziare.

Inoltre, non spieghi come operi, non è necessario spiegare tutto, ... solo qualcosa di convincente e moderno.

Tu devi essere molto giovane per avere certe idee sul tradimento, e se oso, un pochino ingenuo, .... non è una colpa, anzi, si capisce che tu le corna non le hai mai sentite sul cranio.

Tanto per farti un esempio: la mia ex moglie mi ha tradito a 10 km di distanza, ... non ha preso l'aero per farlo.

Ho il sospetto che dalla tua "presentazione" elementare, .... e da cosa hai detto, se t'interessa questo campo, .... sia bene prima controllare la ragazza che hai.

PS: stai attento, qui c'è gente che ha vissuto il tradimento, e può riconoscerlo anche solo dallo sguardo. Sei su un terreno molto rischioso in questo campo; ci sono anche veterani.


----------

